# Budgeting for Big Ticket Replacements $ and Timeline



## Amanda (Jan 18, 2018)

I run an 1100 seat performance venue for our high school, and after meeting with our CFO and reviewing the budget he's asked to me to create a list which includes a rough guestimate cost and timeline for larger replacement items such as total replacement of softgoods, seats, major rigging components, consoles, etc. Our venue is only a few years old and I've got a rough idea, but I'm also a novice in terms of my experience. For those of you with older venues or venues of similar size, can you provide any input on what some of these things would cost?

I've attached my technical packet, but listed some of the major information below. 

We have 30 linesets, with 5 motorized electrics, and 3 motorized ceilngs, 14 LED cyc units, 16 LED pars, and 120 various conventional fixtures. Currently running ETC Ion, Soundcraft SI Expression 3. Motorized pit lift. 

Other specs:

*Dimmers*

192 2.4k ETC Sensor D20E Dimmers installed in ETC Sensor3 120v UL dimmer racks

ETC Sensor CEM-3 control modules are utilized in each dimmer rack

All stage pin pigtails are 2PandG

Two sets of hard two-fered Edison power available on on-stage electrics, and catwalks

One set of hard three-fered Edison power available on balcony rail

One set of hard three-fered 220v twist lock power available on 1st and 3rd electric, and 2nd catwalk

*Company Switch- 40’ above SL *400 Amp 208/120V 3 Phase 60HZ- camlock

*ETCNET2 Network System*

Ethernet ETCNet boxes are located throughout the theatre to all possible lighting locations

Distributes DMX over Ethernet as EDMX

(4) Ethernet 2 port nodes converts Ethernet to DMX. Can be configured as inputs or outputs


*Projection*

Distance from projection screen (downstage of proscenium) to projector- ~76”

24’ x 30’ screen on rollup frame- front projection only- not moveable

Milky white cyclorama 67’ x 30’ (cyc line set)

Mounted LX1200 Christie Projector

- Cobranet and Audia Flex for digital patching


----------



## Rob (Jan 18, 2018)

Amanda said:


> *ETCNET2 Network System*
> Ethernet ETCNet boxes are located throughout the theatre to all possible lighting locations



You can retrofit your 2-port gateways with this product from us at a fraction of the cost of replacing the gateways all together. This will give you sACN capabilities among many other new features.


----------



## JJBerman (Jan 19, 2018)

Rob said:


> You can retrofit your 2-port gateways with this product from us at a fraction of the cost of replacing the gateways all together. This will give you sACN capabilities among many other new features.



Just double checking, are your 2 port nodes the Net2 ones with the DMX coming straight out? or are they the Net3 ones in Net2 mode? Net3 nodes have the DMX connectors at a downward angle.
If they are the Net2 ones you could plan the retrofit or replacement. If they are the Net3 ones you could plan a time to update software on them.

The easiest way to find costs will be to contact your local dealers. as costs are usually affected by location.
Full Compass and Clearwing Productions are 2 that I know and use.

Things that are on my list:
Wireless Microphones, wired microphones, monitor wedges, sound amplifiers, sound cable
Intercom replacement/wireless addition, new sound console
Adding LED lighting, replacing conventionals, I use dimmer doubling so more dimmer doublers
Replacing/upgrading the lighting console, is your ION a winXP or win7?(does it have 1 or 2 network ports on the back?) doing the win7 upgrade if needed
Adding moving light fixtures, do you have an architectural system? Paradigm? new stations have more abilities to become energy efficient
Lighting cables; repair/replace/increase inventory
Rigging; adding motorized hoists, repair/maintenance of current hoists
new soft goods
Stage floor repair/replacement, platforms, choral risers, orchestra shell
Stage furniture; chairs, music stands, music stand lights, cable ramps, folding tables
Video system installation/upgrades/repair/replacement; adding tv's in lobby/backstage, replacing cameras & projector(s), live stream capabilities
Replacing water fountains with ones that have water bottle filler, adding hand sanitizer dispensers
Carpet replacement, storage adding shelving/remodel


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jan 19, 2018)

A few rhoughts.
Dimmers and relays ought to go 25 years and i doubt you ever replace dimmers in light of LED development.
Architetectural controls in 10- 15
Console should be replaced in 5 but will probably go 10.
You dont mention house lights but if not good LED now, that will be first thing.
Manual rigging requires annual service but can last 50 years.
Motorized rigging probably controls including drives in 5 to 10 years. Complete in 20-25.
Seats - 20 to 25.
Floor - varies a lot but not more than 20 without major work, maybe much less.

I dont do av.


----------



## Blacksheep0317 (Jan 21, 2018)

Can we talk about this company switch? I'm assuming this is in a storage gallery or dimmer jump? Having emergency access to a switch is pretty hard if its just randomly on a wall 40' up...


----------



## darinlwebb (Jan 22, 2018)

Blacksheep0317 said:


> Can we talk about this company switch? I'm assuming this is in a storage gallery or dimmer jump? Having emergency access to a switch is pretty hard if its just randomly on a wall 40' up...



Not hard at all if you store the genie right under it! Seriously though, it's up in the pinrail gallery.


----------



## HS PAC (Jan 24, 2018)

JJBerman said:


> Just double checking, are your 2 port nodes the Net2 ones with the DMX coming straight out? or are they the Net3 ones in Net2 mode? Net3 nodes have the DMX connectors at a downward angle.
> If they are the Net2 ones you could plan the retrofit or replacement. If they are the Net3 ones you could plan a time to update software on them.
> 
> The easiest way to find costs will be to contact your local dealers. as costs are usually affected by location.
> ...



I manage a 700 seat high school performing arts center that is in it's 18th year and Joe's list here is literally everything I am dealing with right now in terms of replacement needs. I would add the cost to replace the speaker array. I think it's great that they are planning for the future.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 24, 2018)

Thank you so much! This is really helpful!


----------

